# Increasing steam pressure on Mara PL62



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys.

How would I go about changing the steam on my Mara PL62 (not the Mira X)

I have a very similar issue on this unit similar to the current Mara X steam train, whereby every now again the temperature rises and the safety valve pops, the Pump kicks in while all the valves are closed and if you open the brew valve there is very little water comes out and certainly not under the pressure you would expect going on what the pressure gauge is suggesting.

A by product of all this, is if you catch the machine just right, you get a bit more pressure for steaming milk and it make all the difference.

Is there a way to adjust this so I can get micro foam on every cup?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pete10uk said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> How would I go about changing the steam on my Mira PL62 (not the Mira X)
> 
> ...


 The steam pressure is not adjustable, but if it's rising occasionally, you can try a new temp sensor to see if that fixes it...could it be limescale...hows your water?

If cleaning/replacing the temp sensor doesn't work, then the Gicar box might need replacing.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pete10uk said:


> my Mira PL62


 For a moment I thought you were talking about the pressure on a shower! 😂👍 - thankfully it was just a consistent typo. 👍


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> The steam pressure is not adjustable, but if it's rising occasionally, you can try a new temp sensor to see if that fixes it...could it be limescale...hows your water?
> 
> If cleaning/replacing the temp sensor doesn't work, then the Gicar box might need replacing.


 We don't have limescale, born and bread in Yorkshire, I think it's as soft as it comes.


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For a moment I thought you were talking about the pressure on a shower! 😂👍 - thankfully it was just a consistent typo. 👍


 😆 Spelling not my strong point, I thought it looked wrong but then again it looked right. 
It's a good job I didn't have ago at the brand as I keep naming it after a genial sanitary product.

I'll update the spelling, not through embarrassment but so if anyone searches!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For a moment I thought you were talking about the pressure on a shower! 😂👍 - thankfully it was just a consistent typo. 👍


 I assumed that he meant Mara...and I reckon he is born and bred in Yourkshire, but eats bread cakes...which I thought would be flipping marvellous when I first saw them on a fish and chip shop menu and proudly said I would have 4 bread cakes and a large chips. The purveyor of said Fish and Chips asked me if I wanted fish at which I said no the bread cakes would be enough...he looked surprised, but not as surprised as me when I found 4 buttered bread rolls and a big pile of chips.


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

@DavecUK it's a good job you didn't order a fish cake as well you would be equally surprised/ disappointed. Non of that Rissole rubbish!


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> If cleaning/replacing the temp sensor doesn't work, then the Gicar box might need replacing.


 Are these parts readily available or do I need a specialist supplier?

The issue only happens occasionally, it's done it from quite early on when the unit was about 6 months old. In the last 3 weeks it's done it 3 or 4 times but it was a few months since the last occasion. It normally does it a few times and then not for a while. I use the machine 3 - 4 times a day, it normally just hisses and makes noise for 2 min and then sorts it's self out.

thanks for the pointer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will need a Gicar box from Lelit, because they have custom firmware blown onto it.


----------

